# Patience Pays Off



## jetskibrian (May 13, 2010)

I took a couple of pictures this evening and yesterday evening. Tonight I stood on my dock watching the storm clouds build and the birds circle over head. I managed to get some pictures of two swallows, one feeding the other. They did this while balancing on the davit on my dock. Last night I was on my jet ski running around, I caught a couple pictures of some fish jumping. Here are a couple of pictures from the last two nights.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

All I going to say is NICE!!!!!!

dick


----------



## Chowell77 (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow, those are amazing pictures that look like they're straight out of national geographic. Great photography.


----------



## jetskibrian (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Very cool! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Cool shots. Love the dragon.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Great Photos and always enjoy your reports and pics.
Thanks


----------

